# egyptian goose



## outnabout88 (Feb 8, 2014)

ok folks a buddy of mine killed two Egyptian geese this year in middle ga. Was wondering if anyone has ever killed one of these or know of anyone that has in the middle ga area. He sent me the pics to my phone but I can not get them to upload if yall could help w that I could show yall the pics. Trying to decide if these things are pets or what but they flew in like any other duck/goose would. Should it be mounted or thrown away lol????


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2014)

It's a farm bird.  There's a pile near me, buddy kills em all the time.


----------



## Jriley (Feb 8, 2014)

I've seen them in Africa. They are a game bird there.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2014)

They are domestic/tame farm birds in the states.  I promise.  Don't mount it.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 8, 2014)

Dont mount it?  IF he thinks its pretty.  IF he likes the bird?  IF he wants to mount it?  I dont know,  I have things on my wall others would not have.  Ya'll have things on your wall I would not have.  To each his own.  But it could very well be a neighbors pet.  Maybe mount it and give it back to the neighbor?!?!


----------



## outnabout88 (Feb 8, 2014)

that's whats trying to be decided whether its a pet or not. BUT most things that are pets and get into the wild and bred become wild things. But needless to say I don't think it came from the Nile River but who knows. Don't wanna be made fun of for putting a pet on the wall though. Ive killed ALOT of diff ducks but never seen anything like this goose.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Dont mount it?  IF he thinks its pretty.  IF he likes the bird?  IF he wants to mount it?  I dont know,  I have things on my wall others would not have.  Ya'll have things on your wall I would not have.  To each his own.  But it could very well be a neighbors pet.  Maybe mount it and give it back to the neighbor?!?!



Calm down fella. 
Was helping him decide after he solicited input. I'm sure he's grown and can make his own choice.

Edit to my earlier post:
There's a pile of them that a lady raises on a farm near me.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 8, 2014)

Farm bird that got loose. If he wants to mount it go for it.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Feb 8, 2014)

Post a picture


----------



## across the river (Feb 8, 2014)

outnabout88 said:


> that's whats trying to be decided whether its a pet or not. BUT most things that are pets and get into the wild and bred become wild things. But needless to say I don't think it came from the Nile River but who knows. Don't wanna be made fun of for putting a pet on the wall though. Ive killed ALOT of diff ducks but never seen anything like this goose.



What people are telling you is it isn't migratory, and I would agree with them. The chance of it having flown here from africa is around 0%.  It may have flown directly off of grandma's dock to him, or it may be a feral bird that based on your definition is "wild", but there is no way to tell.   What it comes down to is he needs to mount if he wants to mount it.  Does he have a super rare bird that no one else in Georgia has ever killed?   No.  There are enough around that they get killed  in Georgia every year.  I know a guy that has one mounted, so he wouldn't be the first no the last to ever mount one.  If it is worth $350 or $400 bucks to him, then get it mounted.  If it isn't don't.


----------



## outnabout88 (Feb 8, 2014)

GSUrugger would there last name be Kent? I just needed more then one person to sayno one the mount before iI throw it away lol. BUT there ain't no telling how many ppl have a farm raised mallard hanging on the wall swearing it was wild.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2014)

Negative. Pm Tbird on here.


----------



## t bird (Feb 8, 2014)

What county where they killed in?


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2014)

t bird said:


> What county where they killed in?



This


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2014)

This species breeds widely in Africa except in deserts and dense forests, and is locally abundant. They are found mostly in the Nile Valley and south of the Sahara. While not breeding, it disperses somewhat, sometimes making longer migrations northwards into arid regions of the Sahel.[6] It has also been introduced elsewhere: Great Britain, the Netherlands, France, and Germany have self-sustaining populations which are mostly derived from escaped ornamental birds.[2] Escapes have also bred on occasion in other places, such as Florida and New Zealand.[2] The British population dates back to the 18th century, though only formally added to the British list in 1971.[9] In Britain, it is found mainly in East Anglia, in parkland with lakes.[10] It was officially declared a pest in the U.K. in 2009.[11]


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 8, 2014)

The Egyptian Goose (Alopochen aegyptiacus) is a member of the duck, goose, and swan family Anatidae. It is native to Africa south of the Sahara and the Nile Valley.
Egyptian Geese were considered sacred by the ancient Egyptians, and appeared in much of their artwork. They have been raised for food and extensively bred in parts of Africa since they were domesticated by the ancient Egyptians. Because of their popularity chiefly as ornamental bird, escapes are common and small feral populations have become established in Western Europe.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 8, 2014)

I just google imaged it,  cool bird.


----------



## t bird (Feb 8, 2014)

Here's his pictures, funny thing is the dates on these pictures are the same day I was in Arkansas and got a call that someone was shooting the wet weather pond I only have permission to hunt.


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2014)

uh oh...lol


----------



## t bird (Feb 8, 2014)

I killed one of the cripples for them too!


----------



## t bird (Feb 8, 2014)

And a few of the shells I picked up!


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2014)

Think i know where you're talking about now.  The fence row in this one looks oddly familiar.  
THIS PICTURE IS IN NO WAY AN ATTACK ON A MAN, NOR HIS DOG!! (cannot stress that enough)


----------



## t bird (Feb 8, 2014)

Them guys new better than that, literaly had to step over the fence to touch water. Hate it happened as I was saving it to shoot the following weekend with the nephews! Was about 20 25 woodrows coming in there. I think the  whole situation was resolved though, I was just a little mad about it. I bet if he asked he could get permission to hunt it, heck I even sent word for him to come go hunt with me one morning but never heard anything.  I would rather get along with neighbors than not get along!


----------



## kevincox (Feb 8, 2014)

You are a good man Tbird. Those guys got off the hook. Lucky for them it was your hole


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 8, 2014)

so to ultimately answer your question, I would say no, don't mount a bird you may have harvested questionably.


----------



## Todd E (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow....just, wow.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally. Those things are all over the golf courses down here in So Fl. I've been meaning to find out what the heck they were but kept forgetting to look them up.

DB


----------



## straightshooter (Feb 8, 2014)

I've killed a couple hundred of them while on a wingshooting safari in Africa.  Great bird to hunt over there.  Looks like a big wigeon in flight with the white wing patch.


----------



## creekrocket (Feb 8, 2014)

Todd E said:


> Wow....just, wow.



This...^


----------



## Todd E (Feb 9, 2014)

creekrocket said:


> This...^



But my wow wasn't over the actual goose.....


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Think i know where you're talking about now.  The fence row in this one looks oddly familiar.
> THIS PICTURE IS IN NO WAY AN ATTACK ON A MAN, NOR HIS DOG!! (cannot stress that enough)



I need to get in touch with the owner of the dog and find out what breeder he got it from


----------



## outnabout88 (Feb 9, 2014)

Yea. Bad situation it sounds like. I hate it. Makes me look bad. Second time hunting w this guy and "he was only one that could hunt it."  Tbird thanks for cutting ppl out. And Nelson I give u the #. She's better then any dog u have.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 9, 2014)

Good thing this aint the Deer hunting forum....  They talk about shooting trespassers over there.  Hanging them up with a snare or something till Mr. green jeans arrives or worse.  I would say that guy lucked out.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

outnabout88 said:


> Yea. Bad situation it sounds like. I hate it. Makes me look bad. Second time hunting w this guy and "he was only one that could hunt it."  Tbird thanks for cutting ppl out. And Nelson I give u the #. She's better then any dog u have.



Simmer down nelly....... It was a joke as is the cartoon character was unless is am missing something But ya if it was a poodle it would be better than my dog.......... considering i do not have one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 9, 2014)

GSURugger is a bully.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Arrow3 said:


> GSURugger is a bully.......



Hey, he said it wasn't an attack. Got the smiley face and everything.


----------



## creekrocket (Feb 9, 2014)

Todd E said:


> But my wow wasn't over the actual goose.....



I'm on the same page with ya ...


----------



## Potlicker60 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm confused. Who shot Egyptian geese on t bird's pond?


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 9, 2014)

The OP's friend


----------



## outnabout88 (Feb 9, 2014)

don't really think its Tbirds pond. Im thinking it was two people(including tbird) that had permission and one didn't contact the other and go together instead of burning it out going at different times.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

I was all messed up in this thread............ so where do all those geese come from


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I was all messed up in this thread............ so where do all those geese come from



I dont know I have been reading about this giant cluster.  I must say its hard not to laugh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I was all messed up in this thread............ so where do all those geese come from



Well, the mama egyptian goose and the daddy egyptian goose start  looking at each other and then...... Oh, you've heard this before?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the mama egyptian goose and the daddy egyptian goose start  looking at each other and then...... Oh, you've heard this before?



I wonder what those guys buying and selling their precious pet geese would think about ol boy blasting a couple.  Which gets me to thinking.  I wonder how they eat????


----------



## t bird (Feb 9, 2014)

outnabout88 said:


> don't really think its Tbirds pond. Im thinking it was two people(including tbird) that had permission and one didn't contact the other and go together instead of burning it out going at different times.



No I have sole permission, It's my wife's grandmothers place and I do alot down there on the place to make sure I have a place to shoot a stinking duck when it floods! :d


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 9, 2014)

t bird said:


> No I have sole permission, It's my wife's grandmothers place and I do alot down there on the place to make sure I have a place to shoot a stinking duck when it floods! :d



where is this at?....


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the mama egyptian goose and the daddy egyptian goose start  looking at each other and then...... Oh, you've heard this before?



No please tell the rest of the story.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 9, 2014)

ButcherTony said:


> where is this at?....


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

ButcherTony said:


> where is this at?....



At his wifes grandmother place.......


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> At his wifes grandmother place.......



  I think he wants exact gps coordinates


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I think he wants exact gps coordinates




N30° 3' 54.558", e 31° 14' 56.9358


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 9, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> - i am a potty mouth -n30° 3' 54.558", e 31° 14' 56.9358



I am thinking thats eqypt.  (Atleast thats what google said)


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 9, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> I am thinking thats eqypt.  (Atleast thats what google said)



Well it is an EGYPTIAN goose


----------



## outnabout88 (Feb 9, 2014)

if u really wanted to do something to make sure u have a duck when the water goes down id plant some corn, sorghum, wheat ect. if u need help doing it holla at me. bc obviously that guy I know shouldn't be there.


----------



## Rward3310 (Feb 17, 2014)

Know a guy that killed one back home in texas this season. Guess it's not so uncommon


----------

